# Millenials will Tip



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

They usually do tip after feeling guilty, because many will want to compensate for their mistakes, but not always.

Be careful about imposing guilt trips on them though.

READ ATTACHED THREAD POSTING FOR EXAMPLE


----------

